# Can someone hook me up?



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 3, 2005)

With hypers to good and free smileys/emoticon sites? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 3, 2005)

Deadly Sushi is the King of smilies, I'm sure he can help you out!


----------



## jkath (Apr 3, 2005)

http://webpages.charter.net/connectingzone/


----------

